# Drinking Water



## bdeljoose (Dec 24, 2012)

I drink a gallon of water a day. How much does everyone else on here drink? I find it hard to drink that much.Too much peeing.


----------



## Compoundsets (Dec 24, 2012)

I drink at least 1 gallon, I usually end up drinking 1.5.  I just don't seem to feel right if I don't drink enough.  I get strange looks at work always running back and forth to the bathroom.


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 24, 2012)

i have't compute it
i drink when im thirsty
i believe 2-3 litres daily


----------



## x~factor (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here... 

If you are constantly releasing all that water, how much of it is really being used by your body anyways?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 24, 2012)

I drink at least a gallon to gallon and half a day. I drink 40-50% of my water when i work out.


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Intense (Dec 24, 2012)

Usually a couple of gallons. I bring my jug to work and usually fill it up at least once.


----------



## gamma (Dec 24, 2012)

1/2 to 3/4 a gallon a day


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 24, 2012)

I do a gallon a day.  Yep you do pee a lot.


----------



## Z499 (Dec 24, 2012)

Idk, I drink when I'm thirsty and its not always water.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I'm gonna play the devil's advocate here...
> 
> If you are constantly releasing all that water, how much of it is really being used by your body anyways?


The more water u drink the less your body holds. It's exactly the opposite if ur dehydrated. Ur body holds water because its basically a survival instinct of ur body. I drink about 1-1.5 a day. And I piss alot but holdin less water and not being bloated as fuck is worth it


----------



## longworthb (Dec 24, 2012)

Drinking only water and that much everyday gets old so I throw in some crystal light or something else with no sugars or bullshit


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

longworthb said:


> The more water u drink the less your body holds. It's exactly the opposite if ur dehydrated. Ur body holds water because its basically a survival instinct of ur body. I drink about 1-1.5 a day. And I piss alot but holdin less water and not being bloated as fuck is worth it



My doctor told me once the best diuretic is water. Once you hit a certain point, you body starts releasing the excess.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 25, 2012)

Yup spot on bro. It's kinda weird to think the more water u drink the less water weight


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 26, 2012)

Water is hard to drink too much of. It cleans you out and helps you have good shits...all possitive stuff.


----------



## robbymorals (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not sure on how many gallons of liters of water I drink everyday. I drink when I am thirsty. I also drink a lot within a meal or after a meal.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 2, 2013)

now, do you all drink tap water, or some "claimed" purified water or anything special... 

sometimes here in CR after alot of rain you can taste the extra cholorine they put in, i dont like the taste of water, i know it isnt supposed to taste like anything but for me it does...

what else do you do to make it taste like something else?

tea bags of some flavor?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 3, 2013)

I run my house water through a filter system to get rid of the chemical taste.  There is some thought that "purified" or distilled water is not all that great for you. The processing of the water pulls out minerals and such you should be getting.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 3, 2013)

Mr.Guvernment said:


> now, do you all drink tap water, or some "claimed" purified water or anything special...
> 
> sometimes here in CR after alot of rain you can taste the extra cholorine they put in, i dont like the taste of water, i know it isnt supposed to taste like anything but for me it does...
> 
> ...


Crystal light bro or there's tons of 0cal 0 sugar drink mixes out


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 3, 2013)

I drink lots of water all day long. On days where I am overly active, I drink much more. My goal is to always pee clear, this means I am properly hydrated.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 3, 2013)

I drink a gallon every day. It's easy to do when i'm at work but on the weekends it gets more difficult. IronAddict is spot on. Drink til you pee clear. Besides it can't hurt to flush out your kidneys and liver. Water is one of the simplest things you can do to help achieve your goals.


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 3, 2013)

Jay Cutler drinks sugar-free Tang. Just saying.


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 3, 2013)

I like the sobe zero drinks. A little pricey but nice for a treat w/o ruining your diet

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raavn111 (Jan 17, 2013)

Water also helps in weight loss...


----------



## paul99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well 8 to 10 per day water is necessary for our body so everyone should drink it,but excessive water can cause stomach pain and other painful diseases. Everyone should have it according to their need.access of everything is negative.


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 22, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> I drink at least a gallon to gallon and half a day. I drink 40-50% of my water when i work out.
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!


Same here, at least half intake is during workouts and then I need to keep reminding myself through out the day - doesn't come naturally


----------



## GS400 (Jan 22, 2013)

1-1.5 Gallons a Day.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 22, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> Same here, at least half intake is during workouts and then I need to keep reminding myself through out the day - doesn't come naturally


Keep a jug with you bro that's usually what I have to do but I'm constantly thirsty


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 22, 2013)

My family makes fun of me because I always have a gallon of water with me... Always


----------



## longworthb (Jan 22, 2013)

Make fun of them for being too weak to carry a gallon of water lol


----------



## raavn111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Everybody should drink 3 liters of water for good health


----------



## BigLenny (Jan 30, 2013)

your body only can absorb 16 ounces of water an hour so you have to be consistent and pace yourself drinking those 3 bottles in a row isn't doing much good after the first bottle as it just goes right through you often takin needed nutrients acids and protien on the way out.


----------



## kynk (Jan 30, 2013)

I drink .75 - 1.5 per day. I used to have to try at it but now my body just wants it. If I spread it out rather than down a bunch at once I don't have to piss as often.


----------



## kynk (Jan 30, 2013)

Also, getting a nice water bottle helps. My Gatorade bottle makes it easier than ever before to drink water. Something about the setup of the nipple


----------



## slinsane (Feb 15, 2013)

I really need to drink more water myself.  It is so hard to fit it in my day.


----------



## fit26 (Feb 17, 2013)

Drink one oz. of water for two pounds of body weight.  If you weight 200 lbs., you'll need to drink 100 oz. of water a day.


----------



## wren (Feb 18, 2013)

Mr.Guvernment said:


> now, do you all drink tap water, or some "claimed" purified water or anything special...
> 
> sometimes here in CR after alot of rain you can taste the extra cholorine they put in, i dont like the taste of water, i know it isnt supposed to taste like anything but for me it does...
> 
> ...



Like suggested those crystal lights are good.  Mio is pretty good too.  You could also make up a couple gallons of tea (use more than 1 tea bag for this much water) and toss it in the fridge for when you need something different.  Make sure you do it with herbals though, don't need the caffeine to dehydrate you further.  Stash makes a good Acai berry tea that is awesome cold.

And for those of you who wait til your thirsty to drink, watch out, by the time you're actually thirsty most sources say that you're already dehydrated.

I carry my blender bottle around with me and drink probably 10-12 of them a day.  Yeah, you piss a lot, but I just think of it as extra cardio to get up and run to the bathroom.


----------



## raavn111 (Feb 25, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> I drink a gallon of water a day. How much does everyone else on here drink? I find it hard to drink that much.Too much peeing.



peeing cleans your body so dont worry drink lots of water


----------



## EO600bp (Feb 27, 2013)

better to think in terms of total fluid intake....I drink a half gallon of milk, maybe a quart of juice, and then some water....drinking just water will screw with your electolyte balance and have diuretic effects if you are drinking upwards of a gallon a day.


----------



## Lorenzokk (Mar 5, 2013)

Well drinking water is good for health if we drink regular 10 to 12 glasses of water.Excessive
 water, can cause arm pain and other painful diseases. Everyone should, have it according to
 their need.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lorenzokk said:


> Excessive
> water, can cause arm pain and other painful diseases.



Please cite the source for this.


----------



## Lorenzokk (Mar 11, 2013)

Lorenzokk said:


> Well drinking water is good for health if we drink regular 10 to 12 glasses of water.Excessive
> water, can cause arm pain and other painful diseases. Everyone should, have it according to
> their need.


San mateo personal trainer


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 11, 2013)

longworthb said:


> The more water u drink the less your body holds. It's exactly the opposite if ur dehydrated. Ur body holds water because its basically a survival instinct of ur body. I drink about 1-1.5 a day. And I piss alot but holdin less water and not being bloated as fuck is worth it



I didn't know this.  I noticed since i incrased my water intake, i'm starting to look leaner & harder.  Could be exactly what you're saying here. Interesting.


----------



## akallday (Mar 11, 2013)

Never can have enough till its too much!


----------



## Ankith (Mar 20, 2013)

I drink 3 liters of water per day.


----------

